# wanted..



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

im lookin into getin a skunk.

i cant believe my mum has said yes to me getin 1!!

but..
just need to no.

1 what do i feed them?
2 male or female?
3 best cage to house them in (pics of yours please!)
4 where do i get 1 from!? lol

and anything else that you wanna tell me would be good 

i no im not going to have 1 for a long time yet, i wanna learn everything before i get 1 

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well housing them depends on where you gonna have the skunk be it a house animal or outdoor one 

also are you wanted a descented of fully loaded ? (for the where to get one answer)

food they are mainly veg eaters with protien and a lil fruit 

here is one of the sites that fixx put up that i have been reading is fantastic and tells you alot of useful information 

Pet skunk basic care information from Jane Bone


----------



## ferret13 (Jul 10, 2008)

its illegal to descent a skunk:bash:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

xPrincessx said:


> .
> 
> 1 what do i feed them?
> 2 male or female?
> ...


1. You are ideally aiming for about 5-10% protien in the diet, any more can cause kidney problems...and *don't feed grapes* (raisins, currants, etc.) as these can and do kill skunks. Skunks are omniverous, they will eat a variety of fruit and vegetables, livefoods, cooked chicken, eggs, low protein dog food, cheese (cheddar and cottage, small amounts occasionally).
2. Males can get a bit grumpy/aggressive/aloof during breeding season, castration may calm him down, females need to be bred (a vasectomised male can be used), or spayed as they are induced ovulators, not doing either can cause health problems, even death.
3. We don't cage ours, they have the run of several rooms in the house, (most of it when we are home). Skunks have a wide natural range and unless you can give them a large cage (at least 8'x6' imo, dog crates are not suitable) then you need to either 'free roam' them in the house, dedicate a good size room to them, or have a large enclosure outside they can be put into when not allowed to roam the house.
4. Depends whether you want a de-scented one or no. If you don't mind an intact skunk then I can highly recommend Nicky at Gills and Geckos in St Austell, we got George from her this year and he is a star, extremely well socialised and 99.9% bomb proof. 
Charisma has/had some for sale on here, I caan't say anything about their temperament as I have not seen them but I think someone on here should be able to.
There is also Seb at Jungletalk, but he usually has a waiting list for his offspring...which is not a bad thing as it gives you a chance to prepare and give some serious thought to whether you want a skunk, or it's just a whim.
Nerys and Rory are bringing in 50 skunks from the US which will be de-scented but you won't get one till they are at least 8 months old (due to quarantine requirements) and you'd miss out on those wonderful first few months of uber-cute skunkiness, nothing like waking up in the middle of the night to find a 10 week old skunk sleeping on your head :2thumb:.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

ferret13 said:


> its illegal to descent a skunk:bash:


You can get them imported descented or get an older one that was descented before the ban.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ferret13 said:


> its illegal to descent a skunk:bash:


Looks like i have me a forum stalker hey :whistling2:

well as leggy has said..............not if you buy an already descented imported one so you can get them legally descented just have to have them imported : victory:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Looks like i have me a forum stalker hey :whistling2:
> 
> well as leggy has said..............not if you buy an already descented imported one so you can get them legally descented just have to have them imported : victory:


lol!

they obv havent looked around the forum properly have they.
ive seen the thread about the 1s that nerys is bring back, but i cant afford at at this moment in time!! lol

but thansk for the info.
keep it comin


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xPrincessx said:


> lol!
> 
> they obv havent looked around the forum properly have they.
> ive seen the thread about the 1s that nerys is bring back, but i cant afford at at this moment in time!! lol
> ...


There is always the fully loaded option as they are slightly cheaper

Fixx has 2 fully loaded so has alot of expericance with fully loaded skunks 

also the imports can be paid for in monthly payments while they are in quarantine : victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

ferret13 said:


> its illegal to descent a skunk:bash:


Not true!
It is still done in the USA and they are then imported in the the uk!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

wouldnt mind a fully loaded really.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

have a chat with fixx jess im sure he wouldnt mind you pm'ing him and asking info on fully loaded he is a lovely guy : victory:


Also have a chat with jon carisma02uk as where he works has breed skunks fully loaded ones : victory: he also has a fully loaded kit : victory:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

thanks will do that after tea


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

okies hun enjoy ya tea: victory:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i have two scented skunks that im hand rearing at the moment and tbh there isnt much difference in smell they are a bit muskier than descented but other than that there isnt a difference. they behave exactly the same as descent. just thought id say incase you was worried about them being scented now: victory:
stu


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> i have two scented skunks that im hand rearing at the moment and tbh there isnt much difference in smell they are a bit muskier than descented but other than that there isnt a difference. they behave exactly the same as descent. just thought id say incase you was worried about them being scented now: victory:
> stu


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

lol oo yes its all fun :lol2:
stu


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*imported shipment*

rory might be getting a imported shipmen from the usa that are legally de scented try pming him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont really see much difference in them being descented or not.............aslong as they are well socialised as babies and it carries on into adult life there shouldnt be a problem 

I have 6 dogs here and havoc is fully loaded not once has he sprayed the dogs and they have had their noses right up his backside but he knows they aint a threat to him cos mommys here to keep him safe 

I would never leave him unattended with the dogs just as i would never have with the pups when they were younger too 

at the end of the day what everything boils down to is common sense and using ya noggin :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm with you there Emma, I actually prefer intact skunks and think descenting is not essential if you want to keep one. 

I would rather get a nice 8 week old intct kit from the UK than get an imported skunk that will be in quarantine for 6 months with very little human and no outside interaction, the first few months of a skunks life are the most important and the trust factor is essential if you want a well socialised skunk and you just cant get this trust between your skunk and yourself if your skunk is in quarantine.

I also prefer the UK breeder because we have a couple of fur farm skunks here and their temperment and habits are completely different to our UK CB skunks, 

other people are happier getting a descented skunk and thats fair play to them each to their own


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard you were loving Emma's skunk, Jess!!! If you'd like to tag along when we go for a visit when Lou and Ray (Fixx) are gonna be at the shop in Shropshire, let me know *wink*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you so need to come get me too LOL:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I heard you were loving Emma's skunk, Jess!!! If you'd like to tag along when we go for a visit when Lou and Ray (Fixx) are gonna be at the shop in Shropshire, let me know *wink*


 
LOL yips she has decided she wants a black and white ferret oops mean skunk :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

loulou said:


> I'm with you there Emma, I actually prefer intact skunks and think descenting is not essential if you want to keep one.
> 
> I would rather get a nice 8 week old intct kit from the UK than get an imported skunk that will be in quarantine for 6 months with very little human and no outside interaction, the first few months of a skunks life are the most important and the trust factor is essential if you want a well socialised skunk and you just cant get this trust between your skunk and yourself if your skunk is in quarantine.
> 
> ...


i totaly agree with you there before the ban on descenting i always thought that fully loaded skunks would stink and spray etc but since gettin 2 fully loadeds i cant see any difference at all and before the ban i would have said i agree with descenting but now after having kept two scented i actualy belive there is no difference what so ever and would be perfectly happy buy descented or scented. 
stu


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> you so need to come get me too LOL:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> i totaly agree with you there before the ban on descenting i always thought that fully loaded skunks would stink and spray etc but since gettin 2 fully loadeds i cant see any difference at all and before the ban i would have said i agree with descenting but now after having kept two scented i actualy belive there is no difference what so ever and would be perfectly happy buy descented or scented.
> stu


:no1:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I heard you were loving Emma's skunk, Jess!!! If you'd like to tag along when we go for a visit when Lou and Ray (Fixx) are gonna be at the shop in Shropshire, let me know *wink*


emmaj nearly didnt have that skunk lol, he nearly came home with me.
he was just a round ball off fat lol and a big nose 
told mum about him, she has. 'oh' 
lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xPrincessx said:


> emmaj nearly didnt have that skunk lol, he nearly came home with me.
> he was just a round ball off fat lol and a big nose
> told mum about him, she has. 'oh'
> lol


LOL he aint as chubby now as i wormed him on tues :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* I am the same with Lou's Maple (the pic on my myspace)... I love her snuggles!!!


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL he aint as chubby now as i wormed him on tues :lol2::lol2:


 aww..so hes not rolly polly no more


----------

